# Seidio Slim 1750mAh Battery?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

My battery is starting to die out pretty quickly...and need to get a new one and thought about getting this one since I don't want an extended battery...will this work with a stock wall charger?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

It should. Rezound batteries work well from what I've heard.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

You think the Verizon store would give me a Rezound battery?


----------



## willis936 (Jul 25, 2012)

Rezound oem is the better choice. Give you? Not likely. Check if Verizonwireless.com is still running it's half off 4g phone batteries deal.

Scratch that. Amazon comes through again. $12 shipped.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Doesn't the resound battery have to be like 3.7 volts to work properly with the bolt? I thought there were 2 different types, I'd check that before buying one

*Verizon Galaxy S3*


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Lots of thunderbolt users have reported it to be a great alternative.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willis936 (Jul 25, 2012)

No such thing as a phone in the past ten years that hasn't been 3.7v. Lii has been standard for the past 3 years. If it's the same form factor and same manufacturer then it will work. Manufacturer is only important because of the onboard chip. Many have reported good results with the Rezound battery in the thunderbolt across multiple forums. I haven't seen someone have an issue yet.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

willis936 said:


> No such thing as a phone in the past ten years that hasn't been 3.7v. Lii has been standard for the past 3 years. If it's the same form factor and same manufacturer then it will work. Manufacturer is only important because of the onboard chip. Many have reported good results with the Rezound battery in the thunderbolt across multiple forums. I haven't seen someone have an issue yet.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17370-rezound-battery-acclimation/

*Verizon Galaxy S3*


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> Lots of thunderbolt users have reported it to be a great alternative.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It works great in my TB...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmm I will check it out...although I will say since Ive been running SkyRaider my battery has been really good


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

willis936 said:


> Rezound oem is the better choice. Give you? Not likely. Check if Verizonwireless.com is still running it's half off 4g phone batteries deal.
> 
> Scratch that. Amazon comes through again. $12 shipped.


Well I meant if they would let me buy one


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

They should let you buy one. Just call and ask them.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

